# Invitations ~ Ani's Wonderland PreParty Open House



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

Ani's Halloween Wonderland pre~party open house 
"You must not be late, you must not be late-for it's a very important date!" 

Its my Annual Halloween Pre~Party Open House ~ 

This years Halloween theme is in celebration of Tim Burtons upcoming film, Alice In Wonderland~(Johnny Depp as the Mad Hatter!) 

All decor AIW inspired ~ a "Down the Hole tunnel", Mad Tea treats... 
Plz stop by & say hi!

Date:
October 31st, 2009, 4pm - 7pm 
Location:
Ani's House 
Address:
xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx

Come show off your costumes before heading out to whatever event you have planned


Used Pingg.com to send email, print and posting on Facebook, Myspace and available other options.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh my goodness, so sorry to hear you've scaled back, you have such huge ideas! I hope it's still worth it for all the work you've done!


----------

